# Which Free Agent SG do you want?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jim Jackson
Howard Eisley
Jon Barry
Wesley Person
Fred Hoiberg


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

If Barry is healthy enough to play, he would be first choice, followed by JJ.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes, if Barry is healthy, he's the man...otherwise JJ or Person.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i watched jim jackson play for the kings, and this guy is GOOD!!! a lot of sac fans here were disappointed when he left. he can stroke the 3 ball as good as anyone, but he also is a smart player that can go for 30+ a night if needed...

unlike barry, i think jackson could come right in and be an immediate starter...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

everyone of those players basically have some sort question about them. Age? Injury? Health? etc. Im all for getting Hoiberg, Barry, or JJ. Personally if Hoiberg was 100% and the player of old Id choose him. Simply because he would be the perfect 3 point shooting specialist.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hoiberg or Barry.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i'd be picking up jimmy jackson... experience and 3 point shooting coming into the playoffs is what u guys need.
and as said above, when needed its not out of character for him to go for 20-30 a night.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nba.com says nuggz are close to signing barry, so there u go...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> nba.com says nuggz are close to signing barry, so there u go...


The RMN says Eisley will get a 10 day contract while the Nuggets wait on Barry to make a decision.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

eisley will be alright, but he's like my least favorite choice. Oh well, I dont' get paid to think...I dont' even get paid...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> The RMN says Eisley will get a 10 day contract while the Nuggets wait on Barry to make a decision.


makes sense. i heard barry is leaning towards coming back to denver for one more year...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> makes sense. i heard barry is leaning towards coming back to denver for one more year...


I can't remember, but didnt Barry play for Karl for Karl's first half season with the Nuggets ? If so Barry would be a nice pick up this seaon. Barry could come right in fill his role, and contribute to a team, and system he's familiar with.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i believe he played for houston last year


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> i believe he played for houston last year


Yeah that's right.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

still, its not a complicated system at all! and he knows 95% of the nuggets players real well. a veteran 3 point shooter with playoff expierence...i like it.

btw, jim jackson is still my first choice. he could seriously start at SG RIGHT NOW and he would be close to a perfect fit...

i wouldnt mind having both of them 

btw, who gets cut? smith?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

http://chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3698026.html

sounds to me like hes done...


----------

